# Looking to borrow/test Finnex Planted+ 24/7 36"



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

A bit of a long shot I know. Since I'm switching over to plants that require lower lighting I'm hoping someone happens to have a spare: 
36" Finnex Planted + 24/7 fixture I can borrow to test for PAR and color on my 50 gal tank. 

Or at least let me know if you've measured PAR at 16" depth. 

Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Here you go, I found this info when I was doing research on lighting.

This is for 36"









Another info thread here: My Finnex Planted+ PAR values - The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks!

Any idea if there is difference between the standard + and the + 24/7?


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

The colors are different, planted+ uses 660nm red LEDs so it is difficult to measure with a regular PAR meter. I think for the 24/7 they use regular LEDS, including red, blue, green. In terms of strength, I'm not too sure if it's a big difference.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I run the Finnex 24/7 on my 37 Tall which is like 18" I believe and it is great IMO on a 16" it should be perfectly fine also my Finnex is 30"


----------

